# Are moving expenses tax deductible?



## debodun (Oct 31, 2021)

I was talking to my aunt about this. She used to do income taxes years ago. She said "Only if it's work related."


----------



## Knight (Oct 31, 2021)

debodun said:


> I was talking to my aunt about this. She used to do income taxes years ago. She said "Only if it's work related."


Should be for you. You are moving your yard sale business.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2021)

debodun said:


> I was talking to my aunt about this. She used to do income taxes years ago. She said "Only if it's work related."


That was the same as my wild guess, but I don't have the expertise on it.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2021)

debodun said:


> I was talking to my aunt about this. She used to do income taxes years ago. She said "Only if it's work related."


They aren't.  Why would they be???


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2021)

StarSong said:


> They aren't.  Why would they be???


Why is anything deductible?


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 1, 2021)

It is my understanding also that moving expenses are not deductible unless work related.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2021)

If in doubt, ask a professional, Deb.  Uggh, tax season is slowly approaching.


----------

